
Why It’s Time to Build Software in Russia - korenyushkin
https://blog.toughbyte.com/why-its-time-to-build-software-in-russia-e886b7aa4fb2#.5zqird2od
======
olegp
It would be interesting to know which known startups have a dev team in
Russia. I've heard that Uber is one, any others?

~~~
korenyushkin
A lot of big companies have R&D offices in Russia, e.g. Intel or Deutsche
Bank. I don't think there are many startups here yet

